# Bottling Honey



## trapper_dave (Jan 5, 2007)

Has anyone ever tried bottling honey from a gear pump? I know that Dadant sells a small unit that uses a gear pump.

I am trying to make such a unit out of my 1" Walter Kelly pump. Can it be done and the honey come out looking good - not full of air bubbles?

David


----------

